# The smallest MAC collection of all time.



## 325i (Jul 27, 2005)

LOL, I feel retarted posting this. I've been buying MAC since last September and still, this is all I have. I don't get to order online much from their website and when I do, I have a limit. The closest MAC store is about 2 hours away and the first and last time I went there, all the MUA's there were ditzy and didn't seem to know a whole lot, so I never felt compelled to buy much. While I personally own about a ton of makeup, this is just a tiny, tiny slice of everything MAC. Don't laugh!!


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 27, 2005)

That is exactly how mine started out and now I have more than i know what to do with. It builds up fast ! That's a great collection so far, I love the eyeshadow colors.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 27, 2005)

yours is bout the same as mine. mines small due to the fact closest counter is 2 hrs away, and ordering online is limited. i hate going to the drugstore spending 8 buck on lipgloss, knowing if i had a mac counter i could go by more lipglass.. sigh...

i own a holiday palette from 2002 
2 tailormade palettes
3 lipglass
2 foundations, which i dont even like or wear
2 pressed powders
1 fluidline
1 paint
and a whole bunch of pigment samples...


----------



## nphernetton (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey, we all starte somewhere.  It'll grow.  And until then it looks like you have some great multi-purpose colors


----------



## velvet (Jul 27, 2005)

mine is even smaller!

i have 
1 luster glass
2 eyeshadows
2 eye pencils
1 fluidliner
1 brush
1 nail polish

tiny tiny lol


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 27, 2005)

you have really great basics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats the most important thing..is to start your collection out with things that you can multi-purpose with and then grow from there..


----------



## Shannyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh don't worry I am sure yours will expand in no time. My first collection was Electric Eel & Black Tied eyeshadow. I had those for the longest time until I started expanding.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 28, 2005)

Everyone has to start somewere and you have  some good staples. What are the shade of the lipglasses?


----------



## 325i (Jul 29, 2005)

OMG, I forgot, I have a MAC Nail Lacquer, man, hehe, why did I forget to put that in the picture? Oh well :/
Hikaru-chan, the shade of the lipglasses are "Prrr" and "Nymphette", which is my most favorite and I've used it so much that the MAC logo has already rubbed off, LOL.


----------



## Lisheous (Aug 5, 2005)

Mines is smaller than yours, Bronze Babe, LOL!


----------



## panties (Aug 7, 2005)

psh that's not the smallest collection of all time...i only had 2 pigments and a l/g for the longest time...


----------



## Classic Beauty (Aug 7, 2005)

I think I beat all of y'all.  I only have Lipglass in Heartthrob.  Hopefully it will get bigger in the next few days....


----------



## Incus (Aug 7, 2005)

lol, your MAC collection aint that small. Seriously, mine is small (I only have 4 mac products atm), but i've been busy recently so havent had a chance to "expand" my collection, which I intend in doing. I've got quite a few things that I sooooooo wanna get right now haha! I'll probably pop by the mac counter before I go away on holiday in 2 weeks! LOL!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 7, 2005)

Ooh I spy Subtropical stain.  I only doscovered the stains recently and that is my fave so far.
It's a nice collection


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

I love your choice of colours!


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2005)

ha. you wouldnt even want to see mine. i've got a few pigments & glitters. but, i'm in the same situation as you are also.


----------



## ladycandy (Aug 22, 2005)

ok.. mines even smaller!!
i have 

1 Lipstick.. luv & lust
1 lustreglass .. flustrerose
1 pigment

that's it!! 
gotta start adding more!!


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 22, 2005)

Everyone's collection starts out small. That's how mine started out in February and it's much bigger now..trust me it'll grow in size and you've got a nice collection going already!


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 23, 2005)

It's a great collection, and item rotation is more likely too! I'm sure many of us can name at least 5 items that they have neglected due to having too big a collection. Important thing is that you use the things you have. Love the glosses, they look like great colours. Do post what they are if you get the chance!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 27, 2005)

Ohhhh ours looks the same... i have a total of 6 eyeshadows lol.  hahahaha... makes me feel like a loser compared to everyone elses stuf lol


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 2, 2010)

It's not bad Show us everything, non-MAC counts too


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice start, sweetie!


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely collection ! Not so tiny at all !


----------



## roop300 (Nov 26, 2012)

truthfully, u would want to have a few things that u really like and use everyday instead of having a hugeeeee load of makeup that u will probably never get to using and then would be a waste of money went it gets that gross waxy scent!


----------

